# the best anise?



## grumpy_owl (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm getting kind of mentally obsessed with anise scent, since I've never smelled it in soap. Today I made my go-to men's soap--black pepper, cedarwood, accelerating clove with activated charcoal and black lustre mica for a smooth deep-gray soap that I will cut into big, sexy, architectural bars. I really wanted to to put anise into it but as I don't have any, I used an absinthe FO.

But I want to take the plunge and buy a really sophisticated anise and would love your suggestions.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know about sophisticated but I have BB star anise EO and its quite nice, strong and sticks well. I suspect it would work really well in a blend. I'd like to try fennel EO, its licorice like but sweeter and milder then anise.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 15, 2014)

I've used the star anise from Soap Making Resource, and love it. One of my favorite blends is half lavender and half star anise.


----------



## boyago (Dec 15, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I've used the star anise from Soap Making Resource, and love it. One of my favorite blends is half lavender and half star anise.



I just got a bottle from them and was surprised at how mellow it is.  I like it but it's typically such a strong scent (I mean in general, this is the first time I've had the EO) I'm curious if it holds itself well.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 15, 2014)

boyago said:


> I just got a bottle from them and was surprised at how mellow it is.  I like it but it's typically such a strong scent (I mean in general, this is the first time I've had the EO) I'm curious if it holds itself well.



I used a small percentage of their Anise in a blend about 8 months ago. The soap still has that licorice scent.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 15, 2014)

boyago said:


> I just got a bottle from them and was surprised at how mellow it is.  I like it but it's typically such a strong scent (I mean in general, this is the first time I've had the EO) I'm curious if it holds itself well.


Ya it holds really well


----------



## boyago (Dec 20, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> I used a small percentage of their Anise in a blend about 8 months ago. The soap still has that licorice scent.





Seawolfe said:


> Ya it holds really well



I sent SMR an email for usage rates and followed their 3% rate but just tested a piece from 4 days ago and POW! the force is strong with this one.  What rate do you guys use?  I checked the BB frag calc and the amount of theirs would be described as "light".  I know it should smell less as time goes on but really has a ways to go.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 20, 2014)

boyago said:


> I sent SMR an email for usage rates and followed their 3% rate but just tested a piece from 4 days ago and POW! the force is strong with this one.  What rate do you guys use?  I checked the BB frag calc and the amount of theirs would be described as "light".  I know it should smell less as time goes on but really has a ways to go.



Yeah that sounds a little high to me. I've only used it as part of a blend I made. Total scent blend was only 2.8% . In the blend, Anise made up only 20% of the EO's. At that rate, it still is noticable over the Eucalyptus and Lavender.


----------



## Consuela (Dec 20, 2014)

I make an Anise Soap (Father in law is a HUGE licorice fan)... And my favourite, was to blend Anise WITH Fennel... Now that was a lovely double powerhouse of smell.

I bought both of those through NDA.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 20, 2014)

A few months ago I made anise & (10x) orange soap as a Christmas gift for my mother-in-law. She and I are serious licorice fans! Both EO's from BB. Colored the anise with activated charcoal and the orange side with Tangerine Wow then did a faux funnel pour. Came out beautiful and the scent is still wonderful. Anise is a scent people either love or hate. Personally I LOVE it!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you, KristaY! I hate licorice in my mouth but the possibilities of blending anise scent are making me dizzy. I love tenfold orange. That, along with Peppermint, are my go-to blenders, I can't wait to recieve my anise FO and to go wild with it!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 20, 2014)

You're welcome Grumpy Owl! Just as an FYI my batter oils were 50 oz. (total wt with lye water was approx. 70 oz) Once divided I used 1.7 oz anise in half and 2.2 oz 10x orange in the other half. The anise scent is still predominant but the orange brightens it right up. I hope it works well for you!


----------

